# Jay's Dutchie pups



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I hope this works. Here they are at 4 weeks old.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAWrj-5EkQ4&feature=player_embedded

Sire: Deisel, Dame : Meisha


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool puppys!
I like the pool thing. "I just got wet. I must be thirsty!" :lol:
The little runt seemd to really like going for the "head" on that tug on a rope. :wink:
:-k Yer not gonna let one of those possum headed cuties live in your house are ya Jerry? :twisted:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Very cute. I like the dark coats.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Did he decide on names yet?

Terry


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes, Jay being a fan of Fla. State named his pup "Chief" after Chief Osceola. Osceola never surrendered to the American's although was captured under a flag of truse and died in Charleston SC. Cheif is much easier to say, don't ya think?


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Great name for the puppy !!!!!!!!!!
Go Noles


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

my friend had a dog named "Cacique" which is Chief in Spanish...he is Puerto Rican

cool pics thanks for sharing..


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

they're obviously not hurting for feed--esp that sable pup. good god!!! which one's jay keeping?

loved the tune, too "bad to the bone"--at 4 weeks


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The mal look a like is a female and she has always been the biggest. She will run some of this off as she gets older. LOL jay is keeping the only male. He is the one with a little white on his chest, the middle sized one. The sire Deisel is out of Mike Suttle's stuff. I may be wrong But I think he is a Ruddie Pegge son. They all have tons of drive even at this early age. I like what I see. Jay does too.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ok, i noticed the white in the vid when they were coming into the "pop bottle box". now--that's not the pink-collar pup, right? (i mean,you guys wouldn't name a boy 'sue', would you?? or would you?..)

without watching the vid again (and i've watched it x2) i'm just not sure....


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

He has a black collar on. He is the one that jumped off of the course, the two females completed it. I had already had him do the course a couple of times before I got the two girls over there. By this time I guess he said the hell with this Ive already done it and jumped off to go do something else. LOL They are now 7wks old and just fly over that little course now, I wish I had made it bigger now. I will try to get another vid before the girls leave, if not then I'll put some up of Chief.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that's kinda funny, jay, 'cause when i saw him bail and go around i thought "now THERE'S an independent-minded little booger"--just what i like, myself  (to a point, of course)


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Cute lil guys, love the runts rag work


----------



## Jo Radley (Jun 19, 2010)

Great video - any pics of the parents?


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

Jo Radley said:


> Great video - any pics of the parents?



Here is Diesel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9KNCi_B8Wghttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9KNCi_B8Wg


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That's Deisel, Jay is in the red, and James is the one with the huge grin on his face. He's proud of Deisel as we all are.

We'll get one of Meisha up soon. She brings it to you like Deisel. These pups will be TUFFFFFFF. LOL


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

james mackey said:


> Here is Diesel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9KNCi_B8Wghttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9KNCi_B8Wg


Looks very good James:wink:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Meisha


----------



## Jo Radley (Jun 19, 2010)

Lovely dogs


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Here are some more recent ones of Meisha.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That one with David in the chair was a passive bite. The little girl is awesome.


----------

